# Carter thumb release?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: you can go through a bunch of releases before you find one that fits, and feels good try keystone country store you can rent a bunch and try them before you buy one.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good suggestion to try as many as you can. Find one that fits your hand comfortably, that you can shoot all day. Then stick with it and maybe buy an identical backup. I've seen guys with $1,500 - $2,000 worth of releases in their shooting bag. They keep looking for the magic release that will give them perfect scores every time. They will never find it. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing right now. I've asked friends to try theirs and I have also tried quite a few from the shop. I'm leaning toward a thumb over a hinge right now. My 2 favorites have been the carter just b cuz and the carter target 4 that I shoot as a 3 finger. To me the just b cuz is probably what I'll purchase but a friend is letting me use the target 4 until I get some $$$. I am really learning that release and getting very comfortable with it so I may change my mind. There are other carters that I have heard are very nice that I have not tried.


----------

